# Lanco 15 Rubis Pocket Watch



## emayora (Aug 9, 2005)

hi my name is Eduardo, I just bought a lanco pocket watch that works perfectly, i want to find all information regarding this watch in particular and where can I repair it because the face of the wathc since it is ceramic is chipped from a side and an arrow is without color, I also would like to know if the price I payed is good and what kind of brand did I acuired if it is good or average, the wathc was made in 1901 and has an inscription probably from the first owner dating 9.9.02, guess 1902?, I would apreciate a lot the information since I donÂ´t know anything about old watches nor anything, thanks for all

truly yours

Eduardo


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Sorry I do not know the answer to your questions, someone may. A picture and the price you paid might help.


----------



## emayora (Aug 9, 2005)

emayora said:


> hi my name is Eduardo, I just bought a lanco pocket watch that works perfectly, i want to find all information regarding this watch in particular and where can I repair it because the face of the wathc since it is ceramic is chipped from a side and an arrow is without color, I also would like to know if the price I payed is good and what kind of brand did I acuired if it is good or average, the wathc was made in 1901 and has an inscription probably from the first owner dating 9.9.02, guess 1902?, I would apreciate a lot the information since I donÂ´t know anything about old watches nor anything, thanks for all
> 
> truly yours
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some pics form Eduardo,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Movement,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love the dial style


----------



## emayora (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi people

Come on help me to find infotmation about this watch canÂ´t find any anywhere or just give me a hint where I can find any


----------

